# Engine cuts out on low revs 130 multijet



## Geeky (4 mo ago)

Engine cuts out usually when slowing down diagnostics show injector fault.
Had injectors replaced as advised but made no difference fault code still shows injector fault.
My local garage and I decided it sounded like an ECU problem, so it was sent off for testing, the result of which was no fault found.
ECU testing company said fault could be intermittent and therefore not picked up on testing but the ecu could be faulty and the could rebuild it with no guarantee of success.
ECU refitted but engine still cuts out.
If anybody has had similar problems or any ideas what could be wrong I would be most grateful for any advice we are running out of ideas. 🤔


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Geeky (like your moniker!) and welcome to the forum. I've no idea re your problem but just giving your post a bump.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

When the injectors were replaced did the installer code them to your ECU ?


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

check the loom to the injectors on some models it was a bit tight


----------



## Geeky (4 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Hi Geeky (like your moniker!) and welcome to the forum. I've no idea re your problem but just giving your post a bump.


Cheers jiwawa


----------



## Geeky (4 mo ago)

eurajohn said:


> When the injectors were replaced did the installer code them to your ECU ?


As far as I know yes. Don’t think it would run otherwise would it


----------

